# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  RapidBot 3.0 (Assembled) 3D Printer available at Discounted price @Makemendel

## makemendel

RapidBot 3.0 is a Desktop 3D Printer with machine size of (450 x 350 x 370) mm and build size of (22 x 22 x 16.5) cm.

Technical Specifications :
Machine size : (450 x 350 x 370) mm
Build Size : (22 x 22 x 16.5) cm.
Nozzle Diameter : 0.4 mm
Layer Thickness : 0.1 mm
Speed : 60 mm/s
Positioning Precision : 27 microns
Input Format : STL
Technology : FFF (Fused Filament Fabrication)
Software : Pronterface
System Compatibity : Windows 8, Windows 7,Windows Vista ,Linux
Power Supply : 450W ATX power supply
Weight : 12 Kg 

The RapidBot 3.0 3D Printer is available in UnAssembled and Assembled version.We are offering the Assembled version at much lower price !!

Here is how the 3D Printer looks like : 
rapidbot_3.0_5.jpg

Check out our video 





More about the printer at *http://makemendel.com/3d-printer/rapidbot3-0*

----------

